# Getting a posterior baby to turn and get that head engaged...



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

My little guy is posterior, and whilst I know that he will most likely turn during labor, I was wondering if there is anything I can do to get him to turn before hand. Also, his head is down, but not engaged. The m/w explained that his head is at about 4 o clock when it needs to be at midday if you look at the pelvis as a circle. I've been sitting and rocking on my exercise ball and walking so much and it doesn't see to make any difference









Any tips to try and solve the posterior position and how to help him find the right spot for his head to engage?

Thanks!!


----------



## caenach (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah, I was just in your position a few months ago! My mw suggested lots of leaning forward while sitting with the stomach dropped down between the legs, kneeling, sitting on a chair facing the back (forces you to lean forward instead of back), lunges, avoiding all reclined positions, doing cat-cow several times a day, sitting in tailor pose (yoga position) whenever possible. Folks here at MDC also recommended a visit to the chiropractor, which I did do, and/or acupuncture, which I did not do.

Unfortunately, after all of this, DD was still posterior. Even so, everything went very well, and while labor was maybe a little harder/longer than it would have been if she was better positioned, I did not have terrible back labor and had only a very minor tear.

My mw did mention to avoid deep squatting until the head was in a better position...because the deep squats might engage/move the head down before it's better positioned.


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

I've spent weeks on the birth ball, laying on my belly, on all fours, doing pelvic rocks, sitting forward, etc. Nothing helped and the baby stayed posterior. I started swimming, just holding on to the side of the pool and doing breast stroke kicks for about half an hour every other day. At my 33 week appointment the baby had finally turned a bit - not completely anterior, but not posterior either. I plan to keep swimming and see how things go


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for the tips! I spent last night on all fours and doing teh knee4s to chest position and I tried to sleep all night on my left side (nodt easy lol). I can feel that the baby has moved, his back isn't along my right side anymore... but.. now i can't find his back!







: so I'm wondering if I've made his back lie along my spine now grr.. i'll keep it up and not sit reclined anymore. that makes sense.. and it's also how i sit on the sofa alot









caenach - so you managed to have a natural birth with your baby being postierior? I know my m/w said it's nothing to stress about.. of course my ob/gyn mentioned it like it was some big intervention reason. I am so so so set on having a natural birth. With my first I was at the hospital and had pitocin and then an epidural because the pain was sooo intense (he was posterior too). But once i wasn't hurting anymore I really questioned what I had done. this time I'm going to be mentally on top of it all more (i hope!).

please baby turn!!!!


----------



## caenach (Jun 21, 2008)

I was freaked out about it, too. I was my mom's first baby, a posterior birth, and she had a TERRIBLE time with my delivery, which ended with a horrible episiotomy and a forceps delivery. My birth was what convinced her to do all homebirths from then on! I'm also really not good with back pain, so I wanted that baby turned around so badly!

But, yeah, you know, I bet your mw has seen lots of posterior births. My mw was super, super great during the actual labor about suggesting positions to keep the cervix thinning evenly and get Mara's head to move down. I had lots of options, but she and DH kept me focused on the best positions for a posterior birth. She also helped me through the crowning phase, giving small pushes to get the baby's head out while minimizing tearing. Although, obviously, this stuff is different for everyone, I, personally, am no longer afraid of a natural birth with a posterior baby. I'm still afraid of a hospital birth with a posterior baby, though. Even my mw said that she thought I would have ended up with several interventions in a hospital setting.

Mara and I'll be sending your baby all the Turnaround-Move-Down-Vibes we can find. And hoping for a peaceful, natural birth, regardless of how that little one decides to enter the world.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

see a chiropractor...it turned my baby


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

YOU should take a look at Spinningbabies.com ... really. There is a lot of good info on turing a baby but you have to take the time to study it. You can PM me for more info if you like...


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I labored at home for several hours with a posterior baby. I was SO surprised and MAD that I was having back labor. Somehow I had decided that was something for other people. But, the baby turned as I bent down to tie my shoes on the way out the door.

The second time around I more or less expected (and got) the back labor, but with very strong lower back massage and lots of relaxation, it was manageable. No medication either time.


----------

